# Huge throttle on AMD FX 6300 Need Help



## Fruchtschnitte (Jun 10, 2016)

Disclaimer: English is not my main language. If i find errors i will correct them afterwards 

Hello guys, so i build myself an new pc last year which had to be a bit cheaper and so i now finally upgraded the system to be an mid->low end gaming pc i guess.

So first of all here are my specs:

Graphic: Gforce GTX 960 4GB Stock OC
CPU: AMD FX 6300
CPU Cooling: CorsairHydro Series H80i GT 120mm
Thermal Paste Artic Silver 5
Motherboard: MSI 760GM-P23
Power: Be Quiet! CM BQT L8-630W

Some settings i made:
Windows Powermanagment to 100% use of CPU and such (aboslute Power Mode)
AMD Quiet n Cool: off
Corsair Link profile: performance
AMD Turbo Core: off
Ingame settings: rock bottom

So i had a very bad graphics card in my system thats why i always was on not so "heavy" games like hearthstone but since i have the new 960 now i try things like Overwatch or the Total War Warhammer but as soon as i start these "heavy" games i somewhat get weird infos on my system like:

 

So as you can see i reach an CPU Temp of 206Celsius?!
I highly doubt that this is true since right before i started Overwatch the Temp was about 35Celsius.

But since it shows me the high Temperature it also shows that all my CPU Cores are throttling down to like 1980 CPU -.-

So what should i do to not get kicked back to the early 80s?


Edit: The high Temp numbers not only show on Speccy its also on HW Monitor and Corsair Link.

The Throttle als gets shown on AMD Overdrive and i get massive FPS drops ingame when the thottle happens.

Second edit: Just updated Bios to newest but still no change multiplicator drops from 17,5 to 7 feels like middleage


----------



## spirit (Jun 10, 2016)

Hi, welcome to the forum! Have you overclocked your CPU? If so, it sounds like you have an unstable overclock here, what kind of cooling are you using on your CPU? Sometimes the temperature readings for these AMD CPUs can be right off the scale. There's no way it's running at 206C but the FPS drops and poor performance(?) could be due to overheating or an unstable overclock.


----------



## Fruchtschnitte (Jun 10, 2016)

its completely stock on CPU and on GPU there is a stock oc, the cooling is listed above.


----------



## spirit (Jun 10, 2016)

Oh sorry I didn't see that, I should have looked.

So the issue is that your games are performing poorly? 

First step might be to try reinstalling graphics card drivers: http://www.computerforum.com/thread...all-graphics-drivers-amd-nvidia-intel.230370/

Try removing any dust from your system too with a can of compressed air. As I said those temperatures are likely not correct but the CPU may still be running hot.


----------



## Fruchtschnitte (Jun 10, 2016)

Okay reinstalled drivers but its clearly the CPU which is causing the problems since its downclocking itself to 1,4 ghz like shown of foto and then the CPU goes to 100% while the graphics card is on 30% because i play on very low graphic settings.

Edit: dust is no problem.

Second edit: so after almost the whole day searching the internet i came across this.
http://www.tomshardware.com/answers/id-1696739/insane-fake-cpu-temp.html
IDK if im allowed to post this link (will remove if not) Since this is the same motherboard and almost the same CPU this maybe could be it.

So if the Motherboard only takes an set voltage is there a way to downclock things so i dont get the CPU throttle?

Like for nor i go from 3,5 ghz to 1,4ghz what i wanna know is if i can somehow downclock to like 3ghz and the right voltage to overcome the throttle from the MB?

I mean it would be an decrease in performance but 3ghz is still better then 1,4ghz i guess.


----------



## Intel_man (Jun 10, 2016)

I'd try to reseat the CPU and the cooler itself. Then see if HW Monitor temps are normal.

Make sure you're not putting too much thermal paste on the IHS too.


----------



## Fruchtschnitte (Jun 10, 2016)

Thanks for the replay Intel_man. I dont know if this would work, the watercooling got installed on the same day with the graphicscard so i was using stock cooling before with that i also achieved the high 206celsius numbers but i didnt care about it since i only began recently with AAA games and on browsergames i never had the throttle. Long story short problem existed before on the stock fan which got installed by an company. when i use my heat measure thing on top of the cpu its about 35Celsius so there is definetly and hardware/software error and the heat numbers shown on computer are 100% false.

Also i edited the post from above maybe this is helpfull.
(Dont want to spam everything here )


----------



## beers (Jun 10, 2016)

206C isn't valid and is reading an incorrect value.

Since you only exhibited the issue after installing the water cooling I'd re-paste and re-seat the block, also you might be able to tie the pump power into a molex as opposed to a BIOS controlled PWM fan header that might not supply enough power (or if the pump is even connected at all..).


----------



## Fruchtschnitte (Jun 10, 2016)

Okay to be more clear i upgraded CPU->GPU+Watercooling the problem existed also with this CPU but the standart heatsink thich i replaced later on with watercooling. Pump is working (i sometimes hear bubbles getting loose)


----------



## Darren (Jun 10, 2016)

1.4GHz is the clock speed those chips throttle at when overheating. Do as @beers suggested and reinstall the CPU cooler block with fresh thermal paste.

Did you trying doing a CMOS clear on your BIOS?


----------



## Intel_man (Jun 10, 2016)

You might as well reseat the processor while you're at it.


----------



## Fruchtschnitte (Jun 10, 2016)

Okay so my thermal paste is in my mothers house which i can visit tommorow for now i have to keep it as it is but maybe we can have a look in to the link i postet some posts up?


----------



## Intel_man (Jun 10, 2016)

The link talking about the VRM overheating is a possibility.


----------



## beers (Jun 10, 2016)

Per the link below I'd try to get a better board

http://www.overclock.net/t/946407/amd-motherboards-vrm-info-database


----------



## Fruchtschnitte (Jun 10, 2016)

So to add some new things into this topic  
 

My corsair Link shows me  78Celsius on my Motherboard which i think may be more accuarate then the 206Celsius from my CPU.
Is it possible that the Motherboard does not get enough Air because of some airflow problems and trottle my CPU down to keep itself alive?


----------



## Darren (Jun 10, 2016)

The 78oC is likely the VRM's or maybe Northbridge temp. The Package temp for the CPU is what's at play when considering your CPU temperatures. I'd guess your VRMS are overheating (78oC at 3/4 load is pretty high) and throttling like hell. That CPU voltage also looks kind of low.

My previous board, MSI 970A G45 had pretty terrible VRM cooling and when it would get unstable (due to overclocking) it would just instantly max the temp sensor to tell itself it was overheating (even though it wasn't) and then downclock as a result. You need a different board I think as that appears to be the same thing happening here.

How's your in case airflow? That should help. The reason it started with the 960 installation is probably because it throws off way more heat than what was in there before.


----------



## Intel_man (Jun 10, 2016)

Ugh, I hate it when vendors cheap out on VRM cooling.


----------



## Darren (Jun 10, 2016)

Intel_man said:


> Ugh, I hate it when vendors cheap out on VRM cooling.


To be fair, that's a pretty bottom of the barrel motherboard. But I agree, my MSI board was unstable at even stock clocks with my 8320 using Prime95. Even MSI themselves have backpedaled on that board being 8 core support.


----------



## Fruchtschnitte (Jun 10, 2016)

hmm so i guess i have two options
1: Buy new motherboard
2: buy new case for better airflow

maybe 3: whats wrong with the volt of my CPU? It should have factory setings...


----------



## Intel_man (Jun 10, 2016)

Darren said:


> To be fair, that's a pretty bottom of the barrel motherboard. But I agree, my MSI board was unstable at even stock clocks with my 8320 using Prime95. Even MSI themselves have backpedaled on that board being 8 core support.


I'm lucky in the sense that my X58 board comes with a gigantic VRM heatsink. lol

Doesn't even break a sweat under heavy OC.


----------



## beers (Jun 10, 2016)

Intel_man said:


> I'm lucky in the sense that my X58 board comes with a gigantic VRM heatsink. lol
> 
> Doesn't even break a sweat under heavy OC.


You like to derail a lot of these threads about your own build


----------



## Intel_man (Jun 10, 2016)

beers said:


> You like to derail a lot of these threads about your own build




I mean... what else is there to talk about for the OP. The dude needs a new mobo.


----------



## beers (Jun 10, 2016)

OP you can see if you can disable 2 of the cores in BIOS and try playing with a 4 core/2 module setup to rule out power consumption.  If you still get the same chuggy behavior then it's likely more thermal related.


----------



## Fruchtschnitte (Jun 10, 2016)

well to squeeze myself into your conversation xP

for now i found https://www.amazon.de/Asus-Motherbo...id=1465562506&sr=1-1&keywords=m5a99x+evo+r2.0 which should be okay, only bad thing is that my next cpu will be amd again which i really tryed to not do but i guess life is not a ponyfarm xD

i guess we can close this one, thanks everyone for your time and help


----------



## Darren (Jun 10, 2016)

I think the voltage is low because it's downclocked, so don't worry about it actually. 

Can we get a picture of the inside of your case and get a gauge for how airflow works?


----------



## Intel_man (Jun 10, 2016)

Fruchtschnitte said:


> only bad thing is that my next cpu will be amd again


Sorry to hear that. 


@Darren, don't shoot me!


----------



## Darren (Jun 10, 2016)

Intel_man said:


> Sorry to hear that.
> 
> 
> @Darren, don't shoot me!



Well he's saying his next CPU will be an AMD processor because of the board he's buying, but the last CPU's in that socket are what he already has so he's next one will be a new board regardless.


----------



## Fruchtschnitte (Jun 11, 2016)

Right side cool air in Left side Warm Air out (double checked arrows on fans to be 100% sure ^^)
Also cable managment seems bit messy on this camera angle but they are all zip tied to the case.

I just tried again playing with some settings and it seems like using windows power saving mode while limiting the CPU to 70% seems to stop the throttle and i dont get any 206Celsius anymore (whole system now sits on 25-30C on Idle and arround 40C when i play games on but the motherboard still sits on 75-80Celsius)

So i guess for now its okay since i am anyway more of FPS then graphics kind of player.
Guess then Upgrade plan for my PC just changed from adding SSD to getting new i7+decent board with actually cooling and maybe new case for better airflow.

Edit: okay it just happened again but it seems more rare then without saving mode so think it will be okay till i can afford new hardware.


----------



## Okedokey (Jun 11, 2016)

Just reapply thermal paste properly, and wack a fan pointing towards the motherboard.   120mm fan will work fine.


----------



## Federacion (May 3, 2017)

I have the exactly same build and yes it sucks but you can make it rock stable at least at stock using these few changes and settings:

1. Get a (cheap) aftermarket cpu cooler. I use Arctic Freezer 7 Pro Rev. 2 (18 euros at my country)
2. Update your bios https://www.msi.com/Motherboard/support/760GM-P23-FX.html#down-bios
3. Disable at your bios:
OC genie
Turbo mode
APM (Application Power Management)
Cool ‘n’ Quiet
Core C6 State
C1E
4. Don't OC
5. Change voltages to:
CPU voltage 1.135
NB voltage 1.135
everything else auto.

Results are stable FX 6300 at 3.5
idle 17 C
full load 37 C

Enjoy!
Hope I helped!


----------

